# POLL: Who wants a bragmat.



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Holy cow! :shock: Yup I'd take two 8) . How much-ish are they likely to be? Wow, hope this all comes together. 
Cheers
Mike


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

With the amount of people seeing the "quit smoking" thread by fishydude you guys should just make it vip members only and charge people $100 to access it. The AKFF quit smoking advice thread premium member service. If you think about it, if people quit they only really need to stay off the smokes for a fortnight before their invesment pays for itself.

Seriously though, not sure whether I would buy one or not. Happy to pay whatever price is charged I'd just like to see the shimano bragmat quality and robustness in these new ones. Will these be the same design as the old ones?


----------



## JuzzyDee (Aug 27, 2008)

Im in agreement with that sentiment. As much as I would love to have the extra bragging rights associated with an AKFF brag mat, I don't think I would pay top dollar if functionally it's not comparative to the cheaper options available. However, on the other hand, if quality is comparatively good, I'll pay the extra no questions asked!


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

sign me up for one..


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi ya Lazybugger
I don"t mind paying that little bit more for a brag mat providing some of the cost does go towards the AKFF site ect.
CHEERS
BUNGY


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep, I'd buy one.

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

The way my fishing is going a 140cm brag mat is about 100cm too long.  
Though happy to get one to help support the site.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

I'll take one for sure

120 would be plenty big enough for me


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

i'd buy one. worth it just to support the site.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

My signature is all you need to know... ;-) 
Smeg


----------



## breamingfromabass (Aug 22, 2007)

I would buy one.

I am hopeing that it wouldn't be a LOT more than 25 (30 would be the limit), but yeah I would do that to support the site.

You can count me down for a definite 1.

Ta,
Luke.


----------



## riv (Aug 13, 2008)

Yep id go 1 been waiting for these babys to come up again


----------



## nemollie (Sep 3, 2008)

hi does anyone have a picture of an old one or something thanks - andrew


----------



## woopie (Mar 18, 2007)

Yep id go 1 been waiting for these brag mats to come up again
Cheers Doug


----------



## Mad Dog (Mar 31, 2006)

Yep...same as most others,

Ill take one if only to support the forum. :lol:


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I would be in for one Scott, missed out last time through laziness.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Deepsouth (Feb 17, 2008)

+1 for me too


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 8, 2008)

I'd get one too.

I nearly bought one the other day when in the fishing shop. Glad I didn't now.

Cheers,
Cheeky


----------



## wobbly (Jun 13, 2007)

Sign me up for one too

Brian


----------



## ryber (Mar 13, 2008)

I want one !!!!


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

I'll have a couple!


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

I'll be in for one thanks..............PM me costs etc 8)


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Wish I had a company so I could sponsor some space... On the other hand, how about "This fish brought to you by sbd"?

Na, bugger it, put me down for 2.


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Put me down for one.


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

fishnut said:


> Put me down for one but mine only needs to be about 30cms :lol:
> Cheers Darren


 :lol: 
With an embedded violin?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

occy said:


> LB,
> 
> I note in the post about commercial sponsorship of these things you state you need about $2500 for 100. Is this the cost of manufacture or what you expect to make from the exercise after selling them at cost (plus postage presumedly)? I'm not trying to tell you what to do here (small print runs are always much more expensive) and presume you have obtained a few quotes already, but $25 each seems pretty over the top to me.
> 
> I only say this because I have a mate who dabbles in the sign making business. He has all the latest technology and equipment and tells me he can print on almost anything. He did a great job of my yak name sign (it's still firmly affixed to Cavendish after 12 months), and is keen to get amongst the kayaking/boating community and try something else. I can't promise anything but will talk to him about it if you want. If most of the original art work is still available that would be a big help. Let me know mate.


OCCY -I've been sourcing quotes for the last year or so (since we sold the last ones) and the going rate to produce these seems to be around $20-$25 each. As they are not a 'standard' type of product and we're only after a reasonably small run the quotes we've had have been (IMO) too expensive, but there doesnt seem to be many companies that will do them cost-effectively, and as such we're budgeting at round $25 each just to make them. The commercial sponsorship we are seeking is to (hopefully) cover the hard costs of production, so that we can make the cost to members as low as possible, and so that any revenue raised goes straight back to AKFF, to enable us to buy additional prizes etc for comps and get togethers and also to halp us cover the cost of forum hosting.

If you (or any other members) have any contacts or can find a company that can produce these at a better rate then please let us know. Approx size required is 100cm long x 30-35 cm wide with a plastic edge along the left side and a velcro closure mechanism.

Cheers


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm not sure whether I kept the artwork from the last one or not, however the ads/sponsors spots would need to be changed for this one.

heres a picture of both versions of the last one. small one was 80cm x 30cm and large was 100cm x 40cm


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWel2hdcAABbfgAAQUIOAAgShEAo/b/+gIABoRR6nplGgB6QHqNADUZTNGVD1PKAGRjKWGIPj91kG1w88O7JnRIDlwMVrfejazkuYhBQqgiMn6dge6dcP7d+I0JsekBNyk5XsU4DXSkctTIHue0nQV61FhTIL52JowK4vSr4XjFOBugJ1Ln9wFSTI6y/xdyRThQkOl2hdcA==


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

Count me down for a couple.
cheers.


----------



## Luke308 (Sep 5, 2007)

I will take one!!


----------



## BOXINGKANGAROO88 (May 20, 2008)

YES PUT ME DOWN FOR ONE

HAPPY TO PAY MAX PRICE OF 30


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

140cm looks good to me!...with better camera....and bigger fish!

Cheers all Andybear


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

120 would be my mat of choice, not many fish over 100 down here


----------



## LORTAP (Jun 19, 2008)

Put me down for one for sure .Price is fine.


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

I will take one, hopefully 140 cm, whats the price?


----------



## BreamBandit (Sep 14, 2008)

Yep I'd buy one. Not that I've caught a fish out of my yak yet  . Maybe that'll all change this afternoon.
Cheers, BB.


----------



## BlueRoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Yep I'll have one. Just need a cheap waterproof camera now to go with it.
Stue


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm in for one.... just don't send the money to the US Federal Reserve.
Drewboy


----------



## 123SHARKY123 (Jan 15, 2008)

i want 1 dont know why but i do


----------



## Profishional (Apr 23, 2008)

Yes would certainly purchase one.

Profishional.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Lazybugger said:


> Thanks to everyone for responding ... we are finalising some sponsorship deals at present and hope to have some mats in stock very soon!


coooool! Thanks Lazybugger (and anyone else helping to organise it)!


----------



## josho (Nov 3, 2007)

i'll hav one for sure!! :shock:

Josho 8)


----------



## kaktus (Oct 2, 2008)

Too Late......TOO LAAAAAAATTTTEEEEE...

Although if there is a spare one floating around come filling orders time, then put me down for one.


----------

